# Virtual Sessions and Training >  Professional Advocacy through Museum Unionization: A Panel Discussion

## Beth Nunan

*ECPN-PACA Joint programming on Unionizing (FREE PROGRAM)*


The Philadelphia Area Conservation Association (PACA) has partnered with the American Institute for Conservation’s Emerging Conservation Professionals Network (ECPN) to host a two-part virtual program on current unionization movements within cultural institutions (e.g. museums, libraries, historical societies). 

Taking the form of a virtual panel discussion, the second event, _Professional Advocacy through Museum Unionization: A Panel Discussion,_* will be held at 5:00 PST/8:00 EST on the 9th of December*, and will discuss the intersection of unionization within the preservation/conservation discipline. The panelists for the second event are Vanessa Hardy, Conservation Technician at the San Francisco Public Library; Courtney Helion, Assistant Conservator at Gawain Weaver Art Conservation; and Michelle C. Smith, Kress Fellow at the University of California Los Angeles Library. Moderators Marie Desrochers and Natalya Swanson, ECPN Digital Platforms Co-Officers, and Kris Cnossen, ECPN Textile Speciality Group Liaison, will frame the discussion with anonymous reflections and questions submitted through this Google form.


This event will be Live Streamed on the PACA YouTube Channel on Wednesday, Dec 9th, 8pm EST


LIVESTREAM URL


_Professional Advocacy through Museum Unionization: A Panel Discussion_

*******THIS EVENT IS FREE TO ALL ATTENDEES!*******


The first ECPN-PACA joint program, _Professional Advocacy through Museum Unionization: Organizing 101_, was held on December 2nd and explored the who, what, and how of unionizing, featuring Nadia Ghani and Adele Barbuto of the Museum Workers Guild and Lauren Woodring and Nicole Cook, employees at the Philadelphia Museum of Art who are active in the ongoing unionizing efforts. The event was moderated by Anisha Gupta and technical support was provided by Beth Nunan, PACA board members.

Want to support more great content like this? Join PACA or renew your membership today!

----------

